# recommendations?



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

Weather is supposed to be fairly nice so I'm thinking about fishing the middle provo this weekend. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on what flies i should use and why i should use them. I'm trying to learn, since i'm still really new to the sport, what flies to use and when. I could go to one of the fly shops but they seem to be more about selling me an assortment but not educating me on the "why". Any help would be great!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

The funnest part of fly fishing is finding all of the clues and putting them all together to solve the puzzle. Go to the river, sit down and observe the water for a little bit before walking out into it. Any fins?, heads? are they leaving a bubble on the surface. Siene the water in a riffle find out what bugs are in there and match them up. Its a tailwater, there are always scuds and sowbugs. A river offers up a lot of clues if you care to listen to it.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

flip rocks and pay attention. Barrs Emerger, really small, like an 18 to a 22 is my go to fly down there along with something else, but if you flip rocks and look hard enough youll see!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

trout bum said:


> The funnest part of fly fishing is finding all of the clues and putting them all together to solve the puzzle. Go to the river, sit down and observe the water for a little bit before walking out into it. Any fins?, heads? are they leaving a bubble on the surface. Siene the water in a riffle find out what bugs are in there and match them up. Its a tailwater, there are always scuds and sowbugs. A river offers up a lot of clues if you care to listen to it.


I wasnt trying to sound like an "A" hole I just think that if you are trying to learn you should start out learning the right way to do it. You will get a lot more satisfaction in the long run.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

no worries trout bum!! Are there certain flies to fish for certain parts of the year? Or is all observation and matching it, as best you can, to what you have in your box?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

SCUDS and SOW BUGS anytime. It is their diet 24/7


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

ckamanao said:


> no worries trout bum!! Are there certain flies to fish for certain parts of the year? Or is all observation and matching it, as best you can, to what you have in your box?


All tailwaters have scuds and sow bugs. All year long. Always have those in your box. If you dont know what they are the scud is a tiny freshwater shrimp and the sow bug is basically an equatic potato bug. They are really easy to find. Just match the size and color. There are definately certain flies for certain times of year. You are getting into midge, scud and sowbug season and some BWO's

Spring - March through May
The pre run-off months of March through May are an awakening period for the river. We see the first mayflies of the year, the Blue-winged Olives (BWO). The fish really key in on the BWO's after a steady diet of midges all winter. This is a great time to fish dry flies because the fish are unusually reckless in their frenzy to get to these size 18 mayflies. The hatch starts in March and runs into May. In addition to the BWO's, we still fish midges occasionally, see a few March browns, and run into the Skwala stoneflies. The Skwala hatch is a real bonus, mainly because it allows us to fish large dries with droppers, which is a tremendous way to pick up some larger fish.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Blue-winged Olives #18-20 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails 
Midges #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity 
Skwala Stonefly #8-12 Pea**** or Yellow Stimulator, Beadhead Poxyback Stone 
Assorted Nymphs Scuds, Peeking caddis, Beadhead Pheasant tail,
Zebra midge, Olive or grey Hare's ear, BH Prince,
BH Hare's Ear

Summer - June through August

June through August is a transitional period on the river, with run-off subsiding in late June and the river settling down during the middle of the summer. We start to see some of the good terrestrial fishing, in addition to pale morning duns (PMD), green drakes, caddis, yellow sallies, and golden stones. The caddis hatches are some of the heaviest you will ever see.

Hatch Size Patterns 
PMD #14-18 Yellow Sparkle Dun, Parachute PMD, Hairwing Dun
Pheasant tail, Quigley Cripple, Sprout PMD 
Caddis #12-18 Elk Hair Caddis, Goddard Caddis, x-caddis, Lawsons emerging caddis,
Peeking caddis, Hemingway caddis, Spent Partridge, BH Red Fox Squirrel 
Green Drake (GD) #10-12 Green Drake Parachute, GD Quiggly Cripple, Hairwing Green Drake,
Poxyback nymph, Lawson's GD nymph 
Attractors #8-18 Royal Wulff, Yellow Humpy, Chernobyl Ant, Pea**** Stimulator,
Pea**** Trude 
Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, ants, Beetles 
Stoneflies #8-16 Yellow Stimulators, Yellow Sallies, Rubberlegs

Autumn - September through November

Fall fishing on the middle stretch of the Provo is both rewarding and challenging. September and October are still warm, with the fish still looking toward the surface for terrestrials. Fishing with dries and droppers is still the preferred method for taking the majority of our fish, although fishing with streamers during low-light conditions can produce some tremendous fish. When the weather finally changes, sometime around the beginning of November, we start to see the small BWO's again. The smaller fish are usually the fish that focus on the dries at this time, mainly because the larger fish are concentrating on spawning.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Blue-winged Olives #18-22 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails, Hairwing Dun 
Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles 
Streamers #4-8 Clouser Minnows, Woolly Buggers, Dark Spruce, Double Bunny

Winter - December through February

Solitude is the operative word for the Provo during the winter months. The patterns we use in the winter are really small. The fish have really slowed down as a result of cold water temperatures, which is usually around 36-39 degrees. The fish have retreated to the long slow pools of the river and do not feed as actively at this time. However, on nice days, the fishing can turn on, especially if the midges start to hatch.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Midge #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity 
Assorted nymphs #16-22 Olive Hare's Ear, Pheasant Tail, Prince, MicroMay

Lower Provo River: Below Deer Creek Reservoir

The lower stretch of the Provo (the Canyon stretch) is a tailwater fishery, with the water flowing out of Deer Creek Reservoir. The lower river is a mid-sized river, with flows ranging from 125 cubic feet per second (cfs) during the winter months to over 1000 cfs during spring run-off. There are healthy mayfly populations in addition to stoneflies, caddis, sowbugs and scuds, midges, and assorted terrestrials. The lower Provo isn't known as a good dry fly river, which is unfortunate because both the blue-winged olive and pale morning dun hatches, not to mention the early spring midge hatches, really bring the fish to the surface. You are likely to catch rainbows, browns, and cutthroat in the lower Provo river.

Spring - March through May

March is when the blue-winged olives (BWO) show up, and the midge hatch is in full force. You can start your day by fishing midges on the surface until about 10:00, take a coffee break, and then start to fish the BWO's by noon. The BWO hatch picks up momentum going into April, and by the middle of the month the hatch is in full swing. We usually start to see the effects of spring run-off by the end of April. Fortunately, the river runs clear for most of the run-off, so it is fishable during May. Nymphing is the main source of action for May-fly fishers, with the red devil (San Juan worm), sowbugs, and larger nymphs taking most of the fish.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Blue-winged Olives #18-20 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails 
Midges #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity 
Assorted Nymphs Scuds, Peeking Caddis, Beadhead Pheasant Tail,
Zebra Midge, Olive or Grey Hare's Ear, Sow Bug, San Juan Worm

Summer - June through August

Historically, the lower section of the Provo runs high during the summer months because of irrigation needs in the valley below, with flows in the 500-600 cfs range. Thankfully, the high flows are not a deterrent to the fish, and the PMD and evening caddis hatches are really strong. We also start to use some terrestrials coupled with droppers during this time, and there are assorted stoneflies that show up.

Hatch Size Patterns 
PMD #14-18 Yellow Sparkle Dun, Parachute PMD, Hairwing Dun
Pheasant Tail, Quigley Cripple, Sprout PMD 
Caddis #12-18 Elk Hair Caddis, Goddard Caddis, x-caddis, Lawsons Emerging Caddis,
Peeking Caddis, Hemingway Caddis, Spent Partridge, BH Red Fox Squirrel 
Attractors #8-18 Royal Wulff, Yellow Humpy, Chernobyl Ant, Pea**** Stimulator, 
Pea**** Trude 
Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles, Chernobyl Ant 
Stoneflies #8-16 Yellow Stimulators, Black Stimulators 
Nymphs/ Droppers #8-16 Sowbug, San Juan Worm, BH Pheasant Tail, Hare's Ear, BH Red Fox Squirrel

Autumn - September through November

Early fall is the time to fish hoppers on the lower Provo. There are still some caddis around, but fishing a hopper/dropper combo is the most productive method for taking fish in September. In October, the brown trout are gearing up for their spawn, and they are very aggressive. We like to fish for them with streamers, particularly during low light conditions such as sunrise, dusk, or a storm. We catch most of our fish on streamers within 3 feet of the river bank, so you need to put your fly right on the bank with your cast. Remember, make your cast and retrieve and them take a step down the river- you need to cover water with this approach. The heavy brown trout population on the lower river goes into spawning mode by the beginning of November. As a result, the BWO hatch that occurs in November attracts the rainbows, cutthroats, and smaller browns to the surface. The larger browns are on their redds by the middle of the month, and we choose not to fish to them with glo-bugs, although many people do.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Blue-winged Olives #18-22 Parachute Adam's, RS2, Olive Parachute Hare's Ear,
Olive Sparkle Dun, Pheasant Tails 
Terrestrials #8-18 Parachute Hoppers, Ants, Beetles 
Streamers #4-8 Clouser Minnows, Woolly Buggers, Dark Spruce, Double Bunny, Platte River Special Droppers
Tungsten bead Zebra Midge, BH Pheasant tail

Winter - December through February

The flow of the Lower Provo is usually around 100 cfs in the winter, with water temperatures dropping to below 40 degrees. The fish lay up in the slower runs and pools, which is pretty typical for winter trout. They are not feeding aggressively at this time, but they are taking advantage of the small mayfly and midge nymphs, and sowbugs that may drift by. We usually nymph this time of year on the Lower, with the midge hatch becoming more of a factor in February.

Hatch Size Patterns 
Midge #18-22 Griffith's Gnat, Double Midge, Adams,
Brassie, Biot Midge, Serendipity 
Assorted Nymphs #16-22 Olive Hare's Ear, pheasant tail, Prince, MicroMay


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

There are so many fish in that river they are usually hungry. Most of our basic nymphs will get you fish: Hare's Ears, Prince, sows and scuds, Pheasant tails. Some fly fishers claim you need to go small and use things like Zebra Midges, which can be a good choice. Every once in a while they will key on a specific bug and you will need to figure that out, but the hatch might only last for a few hours. The main issue on the Middle is the pressure. Those fish get lots of it. Move around and try to find a corner that hasn't been pounded and your chances will increase. More important (in most instances) is technique. Learn to get a good cast, a good drift, and you will pick up some fish. Don't overlook fishing some of the choppy water. If you want to fish a dry, hoppers and attractors will get hits in the pocket water behind and in front of rocks, and along the deeper edges. Good luck. Don't be afraid to ask for help from someone on the river. Not all fly fishermen are anti-social elitists.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

....me thinks me need a bigger fly box! :shock:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

naw, flies are small


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

ckamanao said:


> ....me thinks me need a bigger fly box! :shock:


Ya. I usually pull around a little trailer hooked to my ass.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

trout bum said:


> ckamanao said:
> 
> 
> > ....me thinks me need a bigger fly box! :shock:
> ...


That is called a "dropper" :O•-:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

That is called a "dropper" madonafly 

Now thats funny!!!! -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

trout bum said:


> ckamanao said:
> 
> 
> > no worries trout bum!! Are there certain flies to fish for certain parts of the year? Or is all observation and matching it, as best you can, to what you have in your box?
> ...


What a great post, very informative!! 1,511 words!! Could be a new UWN record. If so, you win a years subscription to the UWN. See *Grandpa D* for details.

What's a MicroMay fly?


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Thankyou!! I must be honest though. I did not write it and I cant remember where I found It. Cut and Paste is amamzing!


----------



## Dorpster (May 28, 2008)

Trout Bum NAILED it. OBSERVE before fishing. I sometimes have trouble slowing myself down to observe before tying on but it is essential for effective and succesfule fishing to pay attention, obviously you need to learn the insects for this to be effective. I am trying to get better at identifying and applying what is going on in river. Thanks Trout Bum for your post.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree on the observe, but you kinda need a heads up on what "might" work to fill your fly box before you get there.
Otherwise, observing is all you will be doing.
Scuds/Sows are my choice, but I never forget the old basics like Haresear (can't tell you how many times this fly has saved a trip) Pheasant Tail (flash back and Standard) , Prince Nymph, (These three, beads and no bead head) and Copper Johns in all colors.
I have found on the Provo to think #18 and smaller.


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

madonafly said:


> I agree on the observe, but you kinda need a heads up on what "might" work to fill your fly box before you get there.
> Otherwise, observing is all you will be doing.
> Scuds/Sows are my choice, but I never forget the old basics like Haresear (can't tell you how many times this fly has saved a trip) Pheasant Tail (flash back and Standard) , Prince Nymph, (These three, beads and no bead head) and Copper Johns in all colors.
> I have found on the Provo to think #18 and smaller.


The old stand-bys. I think everyone should always have tose flies in there box no matter when or where they go. They should actually come with your first flyrod.


----------

